# Anyone else considering NOT finding out the sex?



## Pearls18

I am concerned that if I am told boy during the scan I will feel really disappointed and find the rest of the pregnancy tough, I am wondering if it would be better to wait, experience the surprise and fall in love with my baby in my arms before I find out? Then if it is a girl it would be way more magical than finding out the scan and I'll be too in love to care about it being a boy...much...anyone else feel like this?


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm not pregnant anymore but these were some of the reasons I chose not to find out. Like you I was leaning towards wanting a girl because I already had a son and I was afraid to find out incase I did feel disappointed as I didn't want to and didn't know if I would.

Anyway I had a boy in the end, I was not disappointed at all, not even for a second, in fact when they told me they had baby's head and the baby would be here shortly I wished for a boy. Almost like when you flip a coin and while it's in the air your heart tells you what you want it to land on. 

The way I saw it, if I had a girl the surprise would have been more magical at birth anyway.


----------



## Misscalais

Im the opposite. I want to find out so I'm not disappointed at birth.
I'm really wanting to have a girl and I'm going to find out so if it happens to be another boy ill have 20 weeks to bond and come to terms with it.
FX for our little ladies though I just so want to experience a daughter and give my sons a sister


----------



## fides

well, i was hoping for a girl first time around, and i went team yellow b/c i didn't want to be disappointed at the birth (figured i'd just be soo happy with a healthy baby in my arms that it wouldn't matter). to be honest, i did feel let down when i saw he was a boy, but now i love him more than anything and can't imagine him being a girl. this time around, i really wanted a girl even more, so decided to find out in case it was a boy so that i could get used to the idea - so glad i did because the thought of having another boy has grown on me (even though this is probably our last) and i'm no longer as disappointed as I was when i had that scan. 

good luck with your decision. :flower:


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

If I didn't have such terrible anxiety about the gender I would have definitely waited until the birth. I think about it sometimes now knowing I'm actually having a girl and I wonder what that moment would have been like when they said "It's a girl!".

But honestly, having two boys already and hearing "it's a girl!" when she's born, and checking and seeing her and actually having her in my arms will be just as amazing anyways. So either way.

It's too personal of a decision.


----------



## RachA

I made this choice and i was so glad that i did. When i was pregnant with my first i really really really didn't want a boy. I knew that if i'd of found out i was pregnant with a boy it would of totally ruined the 2nd half of my pregnancy. I ended up having a traumatic labour and birth and was just so glad in the end that my baby was ok that i didn't care he was a boy.
2nd time around it wasn't as much of an issue because i already knew that i could love a boy but i still didn't find out.


----------



## fionar

I know my husband really really wants a girl. I want a girl, too, but I think my husband wants it more than I do. We've always been on the side of not finding out, but I've started to wonder if it wouldn't be a good idea to find out so that any disappointment he feels if it's not a girl can be worked through between now and when baby comes.

I don't know, I'm really torn. I REALLY don't want to find out, but I also want my husband to be able to process if things aren't the way he envisions them.


----------



## duckytwins

I have twin boys, this is likely my last pregnancy, and I desperately want a girl. We lost our baby girl last year, so that weighs heavy too. (I had my baby girl and lost her). My DH wants to stay yellow until birth, but I keep having these anxiety dreams that we find out at birth that it's a boy and I'm disappointed. I wake up upset with myself for being disappointed. I wonder sometimes if it would be easier to find out ahead of time to avoid the disappointment at birth, but it's too late now. Baby will be here in just a few weeks. I really do want a happy, healthy baby, but I also really want my girl... I know I will love baby, whether boy or girl, but it's hard knowing this will be the last.


----------



## Eleanor ace

We're team yellow and the fact that I would secretly love a little girl is part of my motivation. If I found out what we were having and got told it was a girl I'd be very anxious that they had got it wrong and would get my hopes up. I know that when baby is here I will just be so happy that I won't feel dissapointed if LO is a boy.


----------



## motherofboys

I'm considering not finding out either. I'm not pregnant yet, but there is the chance it will be my last baby and I have found out with all my other and want to experience a surprise. I think if I had a surprise and got a girl it would be so magical hearing the words its a girl. but I also think I would love the shopping spree opportunity that finding out would give me. with my last baby I wanted a surprise an found out because my sin had convinced himself he was having a sister and I worried he would not bond with the baby. after we found out we were having a 3rd boy it took me a whole week to get him to believe me that yes he was having a brother, yes we have even seen his winkie, his definitely a boy.


----------



## motherofboys

I also keep thinking, I know I will have a boy so what's the point in finding out when I already know before I'm even pregnant. then I think, but if I already know them is not a surprise so no point in not finding out.
yes I make my own head hurt too lol


----------



## maybebaby3

I would like a girl purely for the fact I have 2 boys and my daughter is dying for a baby sister. But DH and I were thinking today maybe to have a surprise this time as we found out for the other 3


----------

